# Need help for mcat uhs preparation.:|



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Assalam Alikum! I request all the present medical student to share thier experience about:
a) when you started preparation for mcat?
b)from where you prepared e.g books, notes etc?did you search any extra info? 
c)mcat score? F.sc score?
d)any advice for pre-medical students?
e)how was mcat 2011? Book based?
Thanks in advance.,


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

]well i have discusses some of students who passes MCAT and get into SIMS and AIMC ////they said focuss fsc books and cram biology especially////academy dont matters a lot in mcat but Crash test sessionis important


----------



## SHEEZA TARIQ (Feb 9, 2012)

*.*

thanks i think u r right but which institute is best for crash test....?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

hi everyone! according to me crash test of star is good as they dont create mess like kips#yes


----------



## SHEEZA TARIQ (Feb 9, 2012)

*.*

thanks


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanx jamal!


----------



## yampire (Apr 6, 2012)

I just say that focus on the syllabus defined by uhs. If you cover all those topics then you will definitely perform better


----------



## SHEEZA TARIQ (Feb 9, 2012)

but some topics are missing in punjab text books..... then what should i do?


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

SHEEZA TARIQ said:


> but some topics are missing in punjab text books..... then what should i do?


 Obviously as we are internet users so just take an overview from the internet . Simpler is better #yes


----------



## saleem khan (Jul 5, 2012)

*TIPS FOR ENTRY TEST*

Best books are the text books
for practice MCQS
Biology 1.ILMI 2.RAMAY
Physics 1.ILMI 2.YOUNUS SANDHU
Chemistry ILMI but skip numericals


----------

